# Comunicador entre Celular y radio UHF



## locoar (Oct 10, 2008)

Hola gente tengo un proyecto muy interesante para hacer que la verdad es que no se si existe algo similar o soy el primero que se le ocurre.
El tema es el sig quiere hacer un comuniador entre el cel y la radio UHF, es decir poner un celular al cual otra persona llame marque una contraseña y pueda controlar la radio a distancia.
El tema es el sig. como hacer para hacer que desde el cel active el pulsador de la radio por lo que estuve leyendo necesito hacer esto.

*Consegirme un decodificador de dtmf el cual pueda convertir los tonos del telefono a 4 bits*

*Programar un pic que entienda los datos que el envia el decodificador*

Las funciones del pic serian

*Contestar la llamada 
*Pedir contraseña
*Intermpretar la señal que se le envia por el celular para hacer funcionar el pulsador de la radio

No se si estoy encarando bien mi proyecto espero que opinen y que me guien aver si estoy haciendo algo mal


----------



## electrodan (Oct 10, 2008)

Lo que vos querés hacer es escuchar la radio por celular?


----------



## locoar (Oct 10, 2008)

Claro es decir la radio UHF yo la utilizo para hablar con el campo que no hay señal de telefono pero por hay ando en el auto o en otro lugar y necesito comunicarme con el campo y no puedo.
Entonces quiero hacer un sistema que atravez de una llamada poder utilizar la radio te doy un ejemplo

Un dia necesito llamar a el campo entonces llamo a el numero de telefono donde tengo intalado el circuito, el pic detecta que hay una llamada asi que atiende y te pide que ingreses una clave entonces vos ingresas la clave y te da acceso a la radio como todos saven el microfono de las radios UHF tienen un pulsador que cuando lo aprietas hablas y cuando lo sueltas se corta la comunicacion y esperas que la otra persona te responda, entonces quiero que por ejemplo cuando aprete el numero uno desde mi celular se accione el interruptor yo hablo y luego presiono 2 veces el mismo numero para que cierre la comunicacion y espero que me respondan no se si estoy siendo claro.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 10, 2008)

También tendrías que cambiar la frecuencia?


----------



## capitanp (Oct 11, 2008)

se llama monocanal telefonico y es mas o menos lo que queres hacer

http://oferta.deremate.com.ar/id=15542261_monocanal-telefnico


----------



## locoar (Oct 12, 2008)

Se podria cambiar la frecuencia lo que pasa es que como haces para identificar desde el celular en que frecuencia estas transmitiendo asi que mejor nos limitamos al pulsador.
Capitanp si es algo similar pero yo lo quiero hacer con una radio que ya tengo, me parece que no es un proyecto muy dificil lo unico que hay que saver como programar el pic con las funciones.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 12, 2008)

Yo la verdad no se nada de microcontroladores (excepto que son cuadraditos negros con patitas de metal); así que no te puedo ayudar.


----------

